# Does Any Literature Exist On the German AGA Built 1936/37 Indian Bicycle?!?!



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2020)

Please help! Does any literature exist on the 1936/37 AGA, German built, exclusively for Indian Motocycle exist? Catalogs, advertisment, line sheets, anything?
Kind thanks for any assistance.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2020)

Oops, wrong location, can mods please move to Classic Balloon Tire bike 1933-1965.  Thank you!


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2020)

Maybe Leon Dixon?.....


----------



## John (May 2, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2020)

Das Rad!


----------



## sm2501 (May 3, 2020)

I've been looking for years, and there just isn't anything out there. 

Maybe one of these days...


----------



## John (May 3, 2020)

Girls bike sold in 1939


----------



## John (May 3, 2020)

Boys


----------



## John (May 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2020)

Dude,
That’s totally Rad!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 3, 2020)

John said:


> View attachment 1186706Boys



Thanks John for your posts.  Any idea what year this picture was from?


----------



## bikejunk (May 3, 2020)

Funny how it says on the banner made in Springfield        Great stuff by the way


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2020)

The big question, why do the Indian head badges for this bike say "MFR. under AGA Patents" but the company builder was A.G.B.?  Possibly the head badges were made in the USA and applied by Indian and there was a typographical error?
Does anyone know the history of A.G.B.?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 7, 2020)

@juvela @dnc1 @Wing Your Heel   Anybody you would suggest with knowledge about A.B.G.?  Kind thanks, Brant


----------



## Pedals Past (May 7, 2020)

I believe the frame and bike were built in Germany bought as girls bike and the tank and badge were Indian Motorcycle added and the bike sold as a convertible ...... when I got the three bikes originally and sold mine i had a magazine with a article in German I sold with it but when Bob died and I bought it back from kids we couldnt find the magazine ....... I believe I made copies of it and gave to Harry Ward so maybe his wife has tgem somewhere if anyone still sees her..... I never got it translated but there were no photos of a boys version with a tank ..... this literature is the first other than the article in magazine and pictures of a poster in the Evolution of bike ........


----------



## juvela (May 7, 2020)

-----







						AGB von fahrrad.de
					

llll➤ Finde hier die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) von fahrrad.de ➤ Die Nr. 1 mit über 600 Top-Marken in Top-Qualität - Dein Fahrrad kommt zu dir!




					www.fahrrad.de
				













						AGB
					

boc24.de - Ihr Fahrrad Online Shop von B.O.C. ✔ 41 Filialen in Deutschland ✔ Große Auswahl ✔ Schneller Versand ✔ Trusted Shop Urteil: Sehr gut!




					www.boc24.de
				









						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				












						Veterán kerékpárok
					

Képek, műhelyek, alkatrészek, infók, tapasztalatok, stb....




					forum.index.hu
				



                 [scroll down]

-----


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 6, 2020)

Amandus Glaser was the director of the German FN Motorcycles branch in Berlin. There were mainly motorcycles builders, but they also built bicycles for the well-known Belgian company. The director A. Glaser had come up with the idea in 1932 of designing a bicycle with a "standard framework" that would be suitable for all members of the family. The economic crisis made such frameworks necessary since few families could afford more than one bicycle at that time. The A.G.B. Superelastic distinguished itself by this advantage: it consist of a single, continuous frame tube made out of spring steel with a large wall thickness led from the fork tube passing under the bottom bracket and ending as the saddle tube. A particularly flexible fork was attached to the front of the frame. On the back a cantilevered fork hold the rear wheel. This design gave the frame a high degree of elasticity and was almost unbreakable. Director Glaser introduced his Super-Elastic Bicycle in 1934 at the Leipzig inventor's fair and received a first class award and the golden inventor's badge.
We don't know when Indian and AGB seal the deal for the bicycles, but I think the Indian Motorcycle dealers in Europe saw the bike in the fair and brough it to America.
As fas as I know the tanks (probably made by Marman), seats (messinger Tornado), pedals and handlebars werea added in the US. I've owned several of these bikes and noticed that the wheels and tires were german made. Rims were made by Kronprinz, hubs by Torpedo and tires by Continental.
They were first imported and sold in the US in 1936 as far as I know. I keep a registry on these bicycles and there's 19 of them in my records. That includes the last one that showed up for sale here last year.


----------



## Pedals Past (Jul 7, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> I believe the frame and bike were built in Germany bought as girls bike and the tank and badge were Indian Motorcycle added and the bike sold as a convertible ...... when I got the three bikes originally and sold mine i had a magazine with a article in German I sold with it but when Bob died and I bought it back from kids we couldnt find the magazine ....... I believe I made copies of it and gave to Harry Ward so maybe his wife has tgem somewhere if anyone still sees her..... I never got it translated but there were no photos of a boys version with a tank ..... this literature is the first other than the article in magazine and pictures of a poster in the Evolution of bike ........


----------

